

Interview with Markus Frind, founder and sole-developer of Plentyoffish.com - sayemm
http://www.bizspark.com/Blogs/Microspark-BizSpark-Startup-of-the-Day/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?ID=8

======
gtcode
This interview does not reveal much. This is more of a teaser than anything.
It would be nice to see more technically-oriented answers beyond just some
basic stats and why he uses MS technologies.

